# What (else) is craigslist for?



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I use craigslist for fish stuff and that is pretty much it. Does anyone use craigslist for anything besides fish stuff? Just wondering.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I read it for the entertainment value, mainly. It amazes me every time... the _things_ people will say in their ads are mindblowing.

I've been working on a video for Youtube called "Thanks, Craigslist!" It features a huge pimp thanking Craigslist for kicking off all the hookers and forcing them to all come crawling back to him. It's really funny.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok........

Anyone else use craigslist for anything?:-|


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

My dad bought my second guitar off craigslist. I sell stuff like old things I find in the garage.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I tried tob uy a fish tank there but didnt because the guy lied to me about its condition and in emails and when I went to see it it had cracks and grime and calcium buildup everywhere that he couldn't get off. Only other time I used craigslist was to buy my loft bed, which I still use.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

some folks have even used craigslist to get robbed ; raped and killed.......my ; how useful..
i just missed a 125 gallon tank for $100 because i didn't have the money....some stuff is cheap..some isn't...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't trust craigslist, I am not much for going to a stranger's house just because he promises me really cheap candy. (candy is the substitution word for whatever people might buy on craigslist)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I looked for futons, but got a new one from Ikea instead. only bought fish stuff. Good lights, tanks, fish tank stands. Mostly positive, but one 'not quite what I paid for'. people's houses were fine, watch out for the parking lot meets. Always measure. tanks on craigslist are often smaller than advertised.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Craigslist is not my favorite place to shop, especially for fish stuff. Any time something interesting appears, it is usually already sold before I can call about it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you really need a cheap tank and don't care about pretty, CL can be the way to go. But you need to be constantly checking 6 different search bookmarks for as long as it takes to get the size you want and the price you need. And ready to run out at any time with your van and 5 large friends (depends on the size tank you want) any distance to go fetch. The best deals (free stuff) vanish nearly instantaneously. 

Local clubs are sometimes better. The more active our local board gets, the better it is for stuff. Prices are fair, stuff is in better condition (less likely to be dry for years), people know what they have and don't misrepresent it. And if you post a want, other club members will alert you to store sales, CL deals, even watch garage sales for you. And club members are more open to trades. 

One thing I've been meaning to try is to trade fish for store credit for a couple years until I accumulate enough to buy a "pretty" tank. I usually end up spending all my credit on supplies like live food and filter stuff.

CL is best for things too big to ship. Local stuff on ebay is overpriced. It is entertaining. There was an entire seafood restaurant up there. But if you don't need another tank, don't look. Its entirely too tempting. A lot of the stuff you can buy cheap through the club are CL impulse purchases that were later regretted.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Found my first fiberglass bass boat (1988 Cajun) on craigslist. Was a cheap "starter" boat for me that wasn't in great shape, needed work so I could learn how to appreciate a boat and maintain it properly. Got it for 1500, needed about 1500 in work and now selling it for 2500.

Picked up my second fiberglass bass boat on there that's a 2005 in showroom condition with everything working minus a light bulb and some electrical issues that I've already fixed myself without spending any money and got it for 8500 from the original owner who barely ever used it.

Found my 1994 Toyota Supra on there, that I very regret to say that I sold.

Basic use and knowledge with craigslist is you have to be weary. It's like buying a gold chain from some guy on the corner. Don't do it without outside consult, and might be best off taking a friend in any case of any purchase.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

ALWAYS go with someone. Whether or not they're just there to help lift, or to be a witness for illegal stuff, (Mugging attempted kidnapping/murder etc.... Not that this is at all common! ;-)) they're always a good recourse to have. I got my 35*? gallon pentagon tank there, and I got my 75 gallon SW on ebay classifieds, which is less visited, so good offers stay on longer.

*Has anyone ever heard of a 35 gal. pent.? I haven't, and I think it's much larger than 35 gallons. Dimensions are 23" tall, 25" front to back, and 31" left to right. Anyone know? No, it's not a hex. It's actually a pentagon!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

like this? http://www.elmersaquarium.com/Tank_44_Pentagon.htm


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I tried to make a perfect equilateral pentagonal tank once. It... didn't go well.

I have a stretch octagon sitting empty on my front porch. It's funny looking, but cool. At first glance it resembles a flatback hex, but a closer look shows it's eight sides.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's it all right! Thanks! Now I know the actual size of my tank, which is nice to know because that's ten gallons larger than what I had originally thought. I may need to turn that into some sort of SW tank of sorts! Hurray for having three tanks!


----------

